# Vintage Car Rallye For Kids at the Audi Forum Ingolstadt



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*- Spectacle for children in the AUDI forum
- Vintage car rallye for children by the museum mobile 
- From November 26 until December 17*
What are Chinese characters? What is a Roadbook? The answers to these and other questions will be given to children from the ages of six to twelve between November 26 and December 17. 
This December, these children will get to experience to the world of vintage car rallies. After a short introduction, off the children will go with their roadbooks through the “travel” through this special exhibition. 
At the finish, they may create their own board game on the topic on the “Vintage Car Rallye” topic. No limits are set to their creativity and fantasy. 
The program takes about two hours. Materials are provided. Times for groups of twenty children run from Monday to Thursday at 9:00AM and 2:30 PM, as well as Friday at 9:00 AM. The cost per group is 25 Wuros.
There are also times for single children, Friday at 3:00PM, Saturday and Sunday at 11:00 AM and 2:00 PM. The cost per child is 2 Euros.
Please inquire for advanced notification. For reservations and further questions, contact the Audi Forum Ingolstadt at Tel. 0800 2834444 or by e Mail: [email protected] to place your reservation. Further programs and offers by the Audi Forum Ingolstadt can be found on it website at http://www.audi.de/foren.
*]Editor’s Note: This press release by the Audi Forum Ingolstadt was made available in German only and translated by this publication. Be aware that English availability of this presentation may be either very limited or nonexistent.*


----------

